# ME-HVAC Test



## bosco6 (Oct 28, 2008)

Did anyone else think this test was nothing like the practice exams?


----------



## HVACstevie (Oct 28, 2008)

I felt it was fairly similar overall. The NCEES practice exams were far closer than any other practice test I saw.

I do think the tricky questions were a bit trickier, but the easy ones were almost to easy. I had to second guess myself.

Which practice exam did you take? The newest one (rusty boiler looking one) was pretty good.


----------



## bosco6 (Oct 28, 2008)

HVACstevie said:


> I felt it was fairly similar overall. The NCEES practice exams were far closer than any other practice test I saw.
> I do think the tricky questions were a bit trickier, but the easy ones were almost to easy. I had to second guess myself.
> 
> Which practice exam did you take? The newest one (rusty boiler looking one) was pretty good.


I took the Lindberg and the NCEES versions. Lindberg had a heavy emphasis on vapor power cycles and heat exchanger type problems.


----------



## bosco6 (Oct 29, 2008)

On the morning exam, I thought that the NCEES sample test was representative and I finished with an hour to spare. I left for the lunch break feeling good about my prospect of passing. When I took the Lindberg and NCEES practice exams the morning session had always given me the most trouble so it felt really good to get through it with some degree of confidence.

The afternoon exam gave me a little more trouble. I was answering questions down to the last minute and I was second guessing myself on quite a few problems. After my first pass through I still had about 18 questions left. Part of that was because I had started feeling the time crunch and began skipping anything that seemed too long. I did end up getting an answer for everything but I didn't leave the test with the same degree of confidence that I had in the morning exam.

It's hard to explain why I didn't think the Linberg and NCEES sample test was representative because I can't get too specific with big brother watching. But lets just say that I didn't even crack open a few of the resources I relied heavily upon during the sample tests.

With all that said, I think I probably passed. The morning session should offset any mistakes I made in the afternoon. I hope.


----------

